# 65 Roses Foundation bicycle.



## StevieZ (Feb 1, 2012)

This is my 65 Roses Bicycles. Built for the Cystic Fibrosis Walk and Ride in the spring. This bike started its life as a Columbia Thunderbolt. Now it is this 65 Roses. For a good cause.


----------



## robertc (Feb 1, 2012)

Very cool bike stevieZ. Great bike for a good cause with an awesome paint color combo to boot.


----------

